# Who is running Shallow Sport X3?



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking hard at one....will they really handle offshore with those low sides? Will it really get up in 12"?

Would appreciate any feedback anyone may have about this boat.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Friend of mine just bought one. I'm hoping for a ride soon. I'll let you know!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am also close to pulling the trigger on one. I don't think it will get up in 12". More like 24". It will run skinny and I think it will be good for offshore. It sits high in the water so I don't think that's an issue.

But, that is all hear say. I haven't had a ride in one. That's what Cole told me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

****, we need to trade notes!


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

No **** you must have misunderstood me... It will absolutely get up in a foot or so depending on load and bottom.

It floats less than that... I have spent a ton of time in one so if anyone has any questions they can call me anytime

281-291-0101

They really are incredible


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry Cole. That makes it even better!!!! I may have been talking about my sled.

Big, for sure. I am getting close!!!

And don't listen to me. Cole will set you straight. Lol


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is one that we recently delivered to the CEO of Justin Boots

And he hooked us up with some sick snake boots!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

I have been looking hard at them as well. With a son on the way, I don't have as much time to fish to justify it, but as soon as he is old enough to start fishing, I will be pulling the trigger. As long as something newer and better hasn't come out yet


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sharp looking boats


----------



## t67supra (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone ever ran a Mercury 350 on one? I would be interested in seeing the trade off, holeshot vs. mph, and of course how the hull likes it.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

wow, I was about to say....24"....no way. I tend to be very conservative on performance numbers too because I dont want someone pushing the limits and getting in trouble, but I know it will do far better than that! Yall tell Cole to buy a demo X3 so he can give you a ride . Actually, I have a feeling if he did have a demo X3, he'd be doing demos every day!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

It is a real shame there is such a long wait on these boats.

I got the itch to run one this year....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Lmc had a used one for sale but it was gone before they could take it off the website. Lol.

I would have wrote a check that day. Dayum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## standask (Aug 27, 2010)

I just bought a x3w/F300 Yamaha about a month ago and it is a BEAST it destroys big bay chop and runs and gets up plenty shallow. My wife and I just went on a 10 day 400 mile run from Bastrop Bayou to Port O Conner with no worry about if west madagorda bay was going to be rough. The fuel econmy is good i got 2.8mpg loaded crusing 30-32 mph


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I'm sure all the guys that have them on order with me right now would love for me to call and say "i'm just going to back your boat up so I can get one to demo" LOL.

Luckily I have some cool customers that will let me schedule demo's on their X3's but I would love to have one in stock.

Just so that everyone knows only the X3's are that far out, I have had people call and say they heard that all models are out that far and that is not the case.

It's just the only boat in its class and they are selling like crazy, but hey it could be worse.



shallowgal said:


> wow, I was about to say....24"....no way. I tend to be very conservative on performance numbers too because I dont want someone pushing the limits and getting in trouble, but I know it will do far better than that! Yall tell Cole to buy a demo X3 so he can give you a ride . Actually, I have a feeling if he did have a demo X3, he'd be doing demos every day!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks to Standask for the info. Nice rig there!

He did bring up one big concern though, with raised console the T-top, the rig my be too tall for my boat barn.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I have one, bought it from Cole and Chad at Coastline. First off, if you are going to buy a Shallow Sport, get it from Coastline. Those guys are great before, during and after the sell. They stand behind their work and do excellent rigging and aluminum work.

Regarding the X3. It is a BIG boat, but it is an incredible ride. I had the 24' Sport prior to this, and it will dwarf the 24 in the chop. It will run extremely shallow, I have never measured, but I would think 5" is very close to real. I had 5 guys, 2 yetis full of ice and drink, full tank of gas and the Check-It stick measured draft of about 11.5". We were sitting in 18" of water(per Check-It stick) with a hardish mud bottom and she jumped up without digging. I had the wheel turned hard left, but still impressive with that big of a boat and with that kind of load.

And the heavy chop is nothing for this hull. It really is a great all around rig. 

If you wade a lot, better get a ladder. As they say.....Everything is for sale. If you are really wanting to get in one, and the price is right, I will sell mine. Only if you are serious, you can PM me.

The hull is dark gray, with black powder coated aluminum. 250 SHO


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

fishburger said:


> I have one, bought it from Cole and Chad at Coastline. First off, if you are going to buy a Shallow Sport, get it from Coastline. Those guys are great before, during and after the sell. They stand behind their work and do excellent rigging and aluminum work.
> 
> Regarding the X3. It is a BIG boat, but it is an incredible ride. I had the 24' Sport prior to this, and it will dwarf the 24 in the chop. It will run extremely shallow, I have never measured, but I would think 5" is very close to real. I had 5 guys, 2 yetis full of ice and drink, full tank of gas and the Check-It stick measured draft of about 11.5". We were sitting in 18" of water(per Check-It stick) with a hardish mud bottom and she jumped up without digging. I had the wheel turned hard left, but still impressive with that big of a boat and with that kind of load.
> 
> ...


NICE! Was your boat at the Houston Boat Show January 2014??


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

speck trout chaser said:


> NICE! Was your boat at the Houston Boat Show January 2014??


Not sure, I don't think so. Don't know what boat they had at the show.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

speck trout chaser said:


> NICE! Was your boat at the Houston Boat Show January 2014??


 That was my brother n laws father n law's boat. Haven't been on it yet but looks bad arse...


----------



## KamoAggie (Oct 21, 2009)

> I have one, bought it from Cole and Chad at Coastline. First off, if you are going to buy a Shallow Sport, get it from Coastline. Those guys are great before, during and after the sell. They stand behind their work and do excellent rigging and aluminum work.


 I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was talking with cole today. i took the bahia in for its 300 hr service and we was chewing the fat on the X3. i do believe that will be my next boat, one that i will retire in. the lead time is around march right now i think. the new production facility shallowsport built might speed that up a bit. this of course is a major investment for fun, but you only live once. so the wife and i have discussed it and we are going to pay some things off next few months, and with a trade in and some serious down payment we hope to get into one this time next year. and it WILL! have a G2 E-TEC on it...:bounce: cole says he has not rigged one yet without a raised console. i'm not a fan of those but have yet to experience one either so hard to say. i really think i don't want one. i ordered my 21 bahia without it and i absolutely love that boat but would like a little more rough water capability. i think the X3 is really going to be as close to an all round bay boat as they come. of course i'm a little bias to.
I just got word from an X3 owner that he will take me out on a demo when i come in and im gonna do it for sure just to make sure! lol!!
The hail of it is..............is we can afford the boat right now.............the boy in me says lets DO IT!!..............but the wifey aint goin for it. shes all in ..............but its gonna go down her way financially...........i'll buy that!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Big mistake having a wife involved in boat buying decisions.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Big mistake having a wife involved in boat buying decisions.


not really. we decide together about our financial moves. shes better at it than i am. shes why we are sitting in the shape we are. she does great!
we are a team.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

pipeliner345 said:


> I was talking with cole today. i took the bahia in for its 300 hr service and we was chewing the fat on the X3. i do believe that will be my next boat, one that i will retire in. the lead time is around march right now i think. the new production facility shallowsport built might speed that up a bit. this of course is a major investment for fun, but you only live once. so the wife and i have discussed it and we are going to pay some things off next few months, and with a trade in and some serious down payment we hope to get into one this time next year. and it WILL! have a G2 E-TEC on it...:bounce: cole says he has not rigged one yet without a raised console. i'm not a fan of those but have yet to experience one either so hard to say. i really think i don't want one. i ordered my 21 bahia without it and i absolutely love that boat but would like a little more rough water capability. i think the X3 is really going to be as close to an all round bay boat as they come. of course i'm a little bias to.
> I just got word from an X3 owner that he will take me out on a demo when i come in and im gonna do it for sure just to make sure! lol!!
> The hail of it is..............is we can afford the boat right now.............the boy in me says lets DO IT!!..............but the wifey aint goin for it. shes all in ..............but its gonna go down her way financially...........i'll buy that!!!


 our 21 sport did not have a raised console we took it to shallow sport and we have a raised console would not go back to the regular console


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

daniel7930 said:


> our 21 sport did not have a raised console we took it to shallow sport and we have a raised console would not go back to the regular console


i'm gonna look into it, keep my mind open, do some demos and see what happens with that.


----------



## standask (Aug 27, 2010)

I bought my x3 second hand, there are a couple things that I wish it had. I wish it had a cleat on bow for anchoring in rough water, even though there is one on the bow it's 9ft from the front. Also, I wish it had a saltwater wash down to get fish slime off the deck.

On another note A rule of thumb I use when choosing the right brand of motor is see what the serious offshore fishermen are running.


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

pipeliner345 said:


> not really. we decide together about our financial moves. shes better at it than i am. shes why we are sitting in the shape we are. she does great!
> we are a team.


Same rules apply in our house!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

speck trout chaser said:


> Same rules apply in our house!!


Yea it just works better. I learned a long time ago to just say yes dear! 
And i read a great post on here few days ago that said. ........ don't engage. .......amen!!!!
Mine has been through alot so I don't push her. I just roll with the flow. The last thing she needs right now is butting heads with me over a boat. 
Besides, as bad as I want an x3....I ain't rushing into no 70k boat note. 
We'll do it with planning and patience and get it down into the 40's or less. We won't finance 70k for a boat.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

standask said:


> I bought my x3 second hand, there are a couple things that I wish it had. I wish it had a cleat on bow for anchoring in rough water, even though there is one on the bow it's 9ft from the front. Also, I wish it had a saltwater wash down to get fish slime off the deck.
> 
> On another note A rule of thumb I use when choosing the right brand of motor is see what the serious offshore fishermen are running.


seems like 2 things that can be added to boat without too much pain.


----------



## standask (Aug 27, 2010)

cominahead said:


> seems like 2 things that can be added to boat without too much pain.


I agree, something to think about while rigging one out.


----------



## I'mBack (Apr 25, 2012)

*Pricing on the X3*

Hi all, I have been seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on a x3 and wanted to know if there is any room for negotiating on the sale price? I know they start in low 60's and go up from there but with that kind of price tag I would think there would be some wiggle room....and I'm not talking about a free trolling motor and a tank of gas! Thought would be appreciated and don't mean to step on anyone's toes!Thanks


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That X3 is a mighty sweet looking boat, but it looks oddly reminiscent of an old trihull. lol.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> That X3 is a mighty sweet looking boat, but it looks oddly reminiscent of an old trihull. lol.


The owner's grandfather built the old Falcon Skipjacks back in the 60s, the hull looks a lot like those boats.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I'mBack said:


> Hi all, I have been seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on a x3 and wanted to know if there is any room for negotiating on the sale price? I know they start in low 60's and go up from there but with that kind of price tag I would think there would be some wiggle room....and I'm not talking about a free trolling motor and a tank of gas! Thought would be appreciated and don't mean to step on anyone's toes!Thanks


With the lead time of 6-10months I bet not.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

I'mBack said:


> Hi all, I have been seriously thinking about pulling the trigger on a x3 and wanted to know if there is any room for negotiating on the sale price? I know they start in low 60's and go up from there but with that kind of price tag I would think there would be some wiggle room....and I'm not talking about a free trolling motor and a tank of gas! Thought would be appreciated and don't mean to step on anyone's toes!Thanks


I can't speak for other dealers and how they do their pricing but when someone calls/emails us for a quote we give them "the price" we don't do like car dealers etc and give you a MSRP of say 78,999.00 and then come down to 65,000.00 when 65,000.00 was the price all along.

It appears that you are saving 14k but that's not actually the case, we prefer not to play those games.

So while it may not seem that we come off of our price much it is bc we are giving you the fair and honest price the first time.

I hope this helps answer your question.


----------

